

Ask HN: Statsd from etsy (or) Ostrich from Twitter? - chilzap

Looking for a framework to track counters, gauges, metrics. Currently boiled the choices down to Statsd and Ostrich. Any feedback on which one to choose and why would be a great help.
======
kfullert
Have you looked at FnordMetric - <https://github.com/paulasmuth/fnordmetric>
and if so, why did you discount it as it's one I'm looking at integrating into
a new site

------
jaddison
I'd love to see more responses to this - only I'm thinking of py-statsd.

